# Chantilly, Va - 1.5 year old Female - Owner rehoming



## zohsix01 (Jan 15, 2011)

she a year and half, I have all paperwork, She is from the xbox and aliza litter, Need to find her a good home immediately as my father is allergic, just found out yesterday after gettng test results back

703-229-9699 

She is a West German 
I have all paper work, receipts 2,900, everything, crate, toys, etc


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ion/101746-posting-non-urgent-read-first.html

Are you selling her? Have you contacted the breeder?


----------



## zohsix01 (Jan 15, 2011)

no not at all selling her, i will be giving her up to a good home, she only is fed k9 kraving raw food.


----------



## zohsix01 (Jan 15, 2011)

few pics

https://picasaweb.google.com/114065039031506998537/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

What is her behavior like? Does she like kids? Cats? Other dogs? Is she aggressive at all? etc.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

What is her personality like? We have a long time volunteer who just lost his 15 year old GSD on Sunday. He is an awesome, attentive owner. Is she OK with other dogs? Any exposure to cats?


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I see that this pup came from Haus Juris. You should contact Meghan and see if she will take her back.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm allergic to dogs and manage to live with several of them. Is your father interested in learning how to possibly minimize the allergic reaction?


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

You need to contact the breeder first and foremost...


----------

